# HR10-250 and HD Extra Pack



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

Anyone with HR10's still getting UHD or HDNET Movies?

I have both a HR10 and HR20 and the Extra Pack channels were turned off on both today. I called retention and told them what I think about them removing these channels from the HR10 to no avail.

Anyone else who had them taken away tried to get them back on their HR10's?


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

I called and tried, they told me too bad.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

No problems here. But then I did subscribed to the HD Extra Pack.

I assume you're asking about folks with older non-MPEG4 compatible equipment, such as the H10 and HR10-250?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

If you have no MPEG4 receivers then you are grandfathered in. Otherwise if you have even 1 MPEG4 then you need the new HD Extra pack.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

No problem on my HR10-250 but then I also subscribed


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> No problems here. But then I did subscribed to the HD Extra Pack.
> 
> I assume you're asking about folks with older non-MPEG4 compatible equipment, such as the H10 and HR10-250?


Considering I posted this in the Tivo forum and specifically said HR10 at least 4 times yeah your assumption would be very likely.....:nono:

This has NOTHING to do with people SUBSCRIBING to the HD pack either....:nono:

Now I ponder why I bothered to even put OTHER as a choice.....:nono:


----------



## TreyS (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm in the same boat as you. I have the HR10-250 and I also have the HR20-700 too. I do not get HDNet Movies or UHD as of today.

That's not cool. I guess I could cancel HBO and get the HD Extra pack.


----------



## esteeze (Oct 20, 2006)

I have an HR10-250, and the UHD/HDMN channel stealing took place overnight.


----------



## whitepelican (May 9, 2007)

Looks like I was indeed grandfathered in on my HR10-250. I'm still getting the HD Extra Pack channels, but I don't have any Mpeg4 equipment, either.


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> If you have no MPEG4 receivers then you are grandfathered in. Otherwise if you have even 1 MPEG4 then you need the new HD Extra pack.


Can you please point me to more details on this?

I only have an MPEG2 receiver, and I no longer have some of these HD channels (like UHD and HDNET movies).


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Y'all need to know, at some point MPEG2HD is going away. If you're getting any national HDs on your HR10, you're on borrowed time.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

whitepelican said:


> Looks like I was indeed grandfathered in on my HR10-250. I'm still getting the HD Extra Pack channels, but I don't have any Mpeg4 equipment, either.


That is how your account should be with no MPEG4 equipment. I'm glad your account didn't get mis-flagged as a few have.

Happy HD New Year!
Tom


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Y'all need to know, at some point MPEG2HD is going away. If you're getting any national HDs on your HR10, you're on borrowed time.


I posted in another thread that DTV definitely won't be shutting off the MPEG2 stream in 2008, so we still have some time left 



Tom Robertson said:


> That is how your account should be with no MPEG4 equipment. I'm glad your account didn't get mis-flagged as a few have.


Guess mine is mis-flagged then. CRAP! 

Post from Earl confirming the MPEG2 grandfathering:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1334880&postcount=76


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

OverThereTooMuch said:


> I posted in another thread that DTV definitely won't be shutting off the MPEG2 stream in 2008, so we still have some time left
> 
> Guess mine is mis-flagged then. CRAP!
> 
> ...


While they won't be shutting down all the MPEG2 HD, they very well might shut off something you really want...

Sorry about the the mis-flagged. Call DIRECTV, see what happens. Let me know if you still have problems.

Happy New Year!
Tom


----------



## toots111 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, newbie here. From what you are saying, it sounds like there is now way to get all the new HD channels on my Tivo HD unit, only on the new DTV HD DVRs, correct?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Welcome to the forums, toots111! :welcome_s

Yes, you are correct. To get all the new HD one needs either the new HD receivers or DVRs. 

Happy New Year!
Tom


----------

